# Secret Santa Paws 2014- I have received!



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know a few have started to send now in SS Paws

Please be aware that all gifts need to be sent out by first week of December to ensure everyone has gifts. Do not post here when you have sent, if you have sent PM either me or Indiandpuppy to tell us. 

If you have received your gift, then let us all know here!

If anyone hasn't got a gift by the end of the second week of December, they will get an emergency gift and the supposed poster will be banned from future SS and named and shamed

Christmas is coming closer- your next SS thread will be opening thread


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

EXCITING!!!!

Shae received a beautiful parcel in the post today   I had a sneaky peak (don't worry, no more!) and it's FULL of lovely pressies wrapped up. It's put away in my wardrobe now away from nosey doggie noses (and me!).

Thank you SS, we look forward to opening it


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

AHH I'm sooo excited !!

Had to laugh at the post lady .. 'Erm.. it says it's for Kyzer?...ut:

He Wouldn't leave it alone soo had to ask him to sit.


Then he offered a lie down to see if that helped..


Then the sniffing commenced and this corner smelt soooo nice he had to scratch at it and move it around the floor!


Then I was a party pooper and took it off him 

Thankyou very much our SS  
Not sure on the rules so i've left it all taped up in the box? Do we open it to peak or leave it as it is? 
Can't believe I have a wholeee month of knowing there is a pressie in hiding :drool: ... as of course i know how excited Kyzer will be to see whats inside.. nothing at all to do with me... :w00t:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

My mum has said that she has received Sukie's SS parcel today! It has been put away until Christmas, rather glad it's not with me because I think I'd be itching to open it so a huge thank you to our SS and the organisers!! 

ETA- Not a great picture with Sukie, sorry!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Bumping back to the first page!


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Super excited Rose and Kodi's arrived today, Kodi decided the box was awesome, gave it kisses, then managed to open one flap on the box :lol: but got it off him before he managed to open it more/steal anything out of it
Rose was like its just a box but will be more enthusiastic once the pressies are out of the box and she can rip them open


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Frodo's box arrived today 
Don't know about him, but I've got mega itchy fingers wanting to go open it! 
Must.... resist....


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Am i the only one who wants to see picturessssss in this thread !!?   !!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Am i the only one who wants to see picturessssss in this thread !!?   !!!


Nope..... come on all yous who have your boxes get the camera out!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Woop! Dexter received a nice big box this morning  

So exciting!!! Sorry, no pics... I had to hide it as soon as I could as he was jumping all over me and then Skip joined in :yikes:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Ripley has post!
Failure with no photos again


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I am more excited about Io's coming than she may be  haha!! Keep getting excited when I come home to see if its there


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

We has post! also pictures! haha

The whole house found it very amusing she has her own parcel this morning. 

When it came she had a good sniff all around the box









Then she realised there was something in it!









So it had to be confiscated and hidden away.
I love the dog bag it came in too!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Gah! I leave the house for one damn morning and come home to a 'sorry you weren't in' note from the parcel man. 

Is it my impulse internet purchases or is it one of the secret santa's? We will never know! 

Well, we will tomorrow when I go to the parcel office, but still....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I came home at lunch... and there was a parcel  .... except it was for the OH :crying:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Spamface has his box! Yaaaay
Got the camera out to take piccies and he legged it with one of the presents! Not until Christmas, Sammy :hand:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Spamface has his box! Yaaaay
> Got the camera out to take piccies and he legged it with one of the presents! Not until Christmas, Sammy :hand:


Naughty boy :yikes;

Your pups all have their SS's now don't they?? :thumbup1:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Naughty boy :yikes;
> 
> Your pups all have their SS's now don't they?? :thumbup1:


Just waiting on Rory's 
I've told him not to worry, nobody has forgotten him!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Just waiting on Rory's
> I've told him not to worry, nobody has forgotten him!


Aw Rory we love you..... okay I love you!! *pushes everybody back* "Keep away from him, I loves him most" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Am i the only one who wants to see picturessssss in this thread !!?   !!!





Lexiedhb said:


> Nope..... come on all yous who have your boxes get the camera out!!!!


Tut tut won't they know Santa's not real if they see wrapped pressies and pose with them.

I know some of you have older dogs who might have worked it out but my girlie is only 2 and I want her to believe in the big guy for a few more years yet :confused5:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Just waiting on Rory's
> I've told him not to worry, nobody has forgotten him!


A little birdie says Rory's may or may not have been one of the many parcels sent off this week


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So excited to get Rio's erm I mean Rio is so excited to get his  Love all the pictures of the dogs investigating their boxes and all the different wrapping paper


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Okay, so I tried to get pics :blushing:

You know, because you guys asked for them... Yup, you asked for it! 

So, here's the back story... Dexter is so excited by his parcel that he doesn't let me move when I'm carrying it. Skip, in turn, gets excited that Dexter's excited and it's manic :yikes:

Poor Dexter, when I tell him to 'leave it' thinks that means that he shouldn't even look at it 

So, just like you asked, here's your pics! You've been warned 

Oh well, mum, you're boring:









Ahhhh! It's just so exciting!!!!









The little scruffy one decides to join in and Dexter decides that bitey-face is the best solution:









Seriously... This is the best one I could get and Skip decided that he just had to be involved... Add to that, the fact that Dexter was playing 'I will not look at the pressie, I will not look at the pressie'.... *sigh* It's the best I could do


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG Lauren, that pic of Dexter and his happy face is priceless!! :lol: :thumbsup:


In other news I think Miss Pig has received her SS parcel!!!!!! As they are being delivered to my parent's house I haven't yet received it myself, but my dad said something arrived with Missy's name on 

Pics tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, so I tried to get pics :blushing:
> 
> You know, because you guys asked for them... Yup, you asked for it!
> 
> ...


Just hilarious..... "I is soooooooooooooooo cited... isnt chritymas just brilliant....... er mums why is you such a killsjoy... ok I does not look at it.... but i is going to trys and find it whens you goes out"


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just hilarious..... "I is soooooooooooooooo cited... isnt chritymas just brilliant....... er mums why is you such a killsjoy... ok I does not look at it.... but i is going to trys and find it whens you goes out"


Oh, it's well and truly hidden 

Dexter is very clever and very tall, not to mention he can open doors so it's actually locked away...

Only 22 more days before he can open it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, it's well and truly hidden
> 
> Dexter is very clever and very tall, not to mention he can open doors so it's actually locked away...
> 
> Only 22 more days before he can open it


Lord knows what Im going to do with Dexters when it arrives, after the "dragging the stuffed dog out of the shut wardrobe, and applying teeth, whilst mum was in the bath" incident!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The parcel man came today when I was at home for lunch  .. it was for the OH again!!! Need to tell him to stop ordering stuff!!! :crying:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam's pogged Rory's parcel now!
Poor dopey bum just sat there looking all sad :lol:


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I fooled myself yesterday, got all excited when I had a card - I'd forgotten that I'd ordered from DAF at the weekend. Two huge boxes of meat - Betty was pleased though...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Sam's pogged Rory's parcel now!
> Poor dopey bum just sat there looking all sad :lol:


Has Rory's come then?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Has Rory's come then?


Yes, yes it has! 

...what is the etiquette on card opening here, guys?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would say opening a card is fine, I'd want to put mine up asap, hopefully the parcels inside are wrapped so that whilst getting to the card the presents cannot be seen!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I say no opening the card, as they may have written the clue in the card and your SS would have more time to figure out who its from!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

*cough* 

Just in case


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

TESS'S IS HERE!!! I think I got more excited than her, although she did have a good sniff


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh yes didn't think about the clues. Hmmmm, bit tricky then!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhhhhh shhhh about where you put your clues too..... might "help" 

im still shopping...... maybe


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I'll be ready to post just in time for the deadline, just about ...... hopefully   :sneaky2: :001_tt2: hmmmm haha :devil:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm saying nowt about nowt, muhawhawhaw. 

Missed parcel yesterday update: it wasn't SS but a giant box of clart from Amazon. 

Dear help the postman tomorrow, I will be spying on him from behind the blinds and jumping out when he least suspects it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

*I GOT A PARCEL* 

But it was Io's new Nina Ottosson brain game....

Why oh whyyyy :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

BTW ... did I put my clue in the card.... or did I not? hmmmm


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I havent even got a card?...........

because i didnt think of that!!!!!.......

or have i and its been sent........


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've changed where my clue is  

Maybe...

Maybe I've already sent the parcels... 

Or maybe I haven't and I've put the clue separately... Maybe I've changed my game plan.

Maybe I've hidden it.

Maybe everything I'm saying here is utter rubbish...

Maybe I'm covering my tracks... Maybe I'm not.




Maybe I've lost the plot.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it strange I'm stalking not only this Secret Santa but the others on the forum ..... even the cat one :crazy::biggrin:


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh for goodness sake I knew I forgot something!:frown2:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Oh for goodness sake I knew I forgot something!:frown2:


That could be a clue  Whomever has got a clue or a christmas card therefore might think its you


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly got a parcel 



Please can I have them?, pleasssseee

What I have to wait!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's beginning to look a look a lot like Christmas! 

SHADOWS PARCEL ARRIVED! 

I have taken three photos and was literall about to post them when I clocked on my address was clearly visible for all the world to see and you sometimes forget this is a public forum. 

Will take new pics ASAP!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

And then we retired to my daughters bedroom as a certain other dog would have made light work of the wrapping paper.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie's secret santa pressie has arrived! The postie said it made his day when he realised the parcel was for a dog 

Indie made me open the box so she could peep inside  it is a very full box!!
Apparently it smells very exciting too 










Thank you ss


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh i love this thread !!  only 3 weeks to go. 

I realised opening the box was acceptable to i gave in to kyzers demands today just to peek  then had to hide it again before he got carried away, all kyzer.. Nothing to do with me.. At all!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I got all excited this morning thinking that the parcel has arrived as someone buzzed our door... but it was just the bin men


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

The postman must think I am mad spotted me whilst walking Rio and said he had a parcel for me (not the SS sadly), I got all excited and with a big grin said 'oh it's just the dogs secret santa I suppose', he just gave me an odd look as do everyone else when I say I am looking forward to christmas more this year as Im taking part in a few secret santa's for the pets! Just odd looks come my way and 'oh thats nice' haha, you have to be a dog fanatic to understand I think!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I text my boyfriend before to ask if any parcels had come for Io.... he said parcels had come   


... just not for Io :crying:

Damn you SS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

E&#341;rrrrrrrmmmmmmmyyyyyyggggggaaaaaawwwwd! Its here!!!!

Sadly dexter isnt..... oh well assist s with the hiding!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We had a delivery, sadly it was just his Yumove -sigh-


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> We had a delivery, sadly it was just his Yumove -sigh-


Io ( though me more  ) know how you feel Thai


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Interestingly mine - i do of course mean dexters- was sent by courier so yours could turn up at pretty much any time of the day!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't wait for Apollos to arrive.

Apollo was most upset when he had to watch me wrap all our SS presents cue, sitting nicely for ages then whining, puppy eyes and resting his sad little face on my knee while trying to shuffle a little closer to see if he could steal anything :lol: he keeps trying to get in my wardrobe because he knows there's presents for him in there for Xmas (I couldn't buy loads of stuff for another dog and none for him). but he's waiting patiently for his SS to arrive and is content to kill the cats new feather toys for now, strange dog 

We may or may not have sent our SS present already :lol:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I text my boyfriend before to ask if any parcels had come for Io.... he said parcels had come
> 
> ... just not for Io :crying:
> 
> Damn you SS :lol: :lol:


You are making me laugh!

I'm sure you won't have to wait too much longer after all, it's nearly Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash & Ty's both arrived today!! Wondered for a minute whether they was sent from the same family, but nope, my dad says they arrived at different times. But great timing SS's :thumbsup:

Pics as promised with the assistance of my sister holding the boxes otherwise Missy and Ty just kept trying to rip theirs!  ( Bear in mind the dogs, particularly Missy! were very excited!! )

Is that for me??









Can I just see...please? ( yes she's begging for her box! lol )









Ok, enough already! Just give me my box!! 









OMD...a parcel, for me?









Let me at it! ( He didn't rip it BTW. But that was my cue to put it safely away! )









A box? 









Interesting....









Sorry for the bad quality. But SO hard taking pics of excited, moving dogs!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

None of mine are here yet, and I too am stalking the post man.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Woo hoo! Rusty's SS was waiting on the door step when I came back from lunch  Thank you SS we are looking forward to Christmas day now!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say I don't plan on opening mine at all until Xmas day, so won't see any clues/cards until then. What was the general view on opening boxes and parcels beforehand??


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Just wanted to say I don't plan on opening mine at all until Xmas day, so won't see any clues/cards until then. What was the general view on opening boxes and parcels beforehand??


If your SS's are good then all should be wrapped and in a bag or container, so opening the parcel should be okay. I wouldn't open cards just in case!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> If your SS's are good then all should be wrapped and in a bag or container, so opening the parcel should be okay. I wouldn't open cards just in case!!


Yeah, I don't want to open the cards yet. I want to leave it to the actual day. I kind of hope the pupsters who receive mine will do the same


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah, I don't want to open the cards yet. I want to leave it to the actual day. I kind of hope the pupsters who receive mine will do the same


Yup, me too


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Alfreds is here  He is super excited!

I haven't taken any photos yet as dying of some fu virus!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh fiddlers. ANOTHER missed parcel today. 

Is it Russell's Nashes selection box or is it the benedict cumberbatch calendar and George Ezra cd I ordered my daughter???


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont care about cards because
- i may still be shopping...... or not
- i may have sent already........ or not
- I may have remembered a card...... or not
- i may have put my clue in the card...... or not
- i may have forgotten a clue altogether...... or not
- i may have put a sent by address on my gift making it uber easy to trace..... or not
- i may have secretly pulled out of SS........ er yeah right 
- i may be winding you all up...... or not....... and enjoying it a tiny bit too much 
-


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Doo Dah is all upset that his isn't here yet 

He's in a proper huff


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

My 3 all feel ya pain Skipper doo dah!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is going to be so upset when she comes home tomorrow morning from her spay and her SS isn't here :crying:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Io is going to be so upset when she comes home tomorrow morning from her spay and her SS isn't here :crying:


Awww. Goodluck to IO for her spay!!

Hope her SS turns up to cheer her up


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Awww. Goodluck to IO for her spay!!
> 
> Hope her SS turns up to cheer her up


She was spayed this morning but they keep them in overnight  My poor little baby :crying:

Fingers crossed! Can't wait to see her tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Aww, bless Io. Hope she's feeling brighter tomorrow when she comes home. 

Somehow thought you'd got Skip's already, Lauren? Was it just Dexter's that they was posing with the other day? 

There is still time yet guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

its arrived its arrived its arrived! 6 prezzies!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Aww, bless Io. Hope she's feeling brighter tomorrow when she comes home.
> 
> Somehow thought you'd got Skip's already, Lauren? Was it just Dexter's that they was posing with the other day?
> 
> There is still time yet guys :thumbsup:


I'll be so glad to pick her up! Alex said when he gave her to the vets this morning she went all sad and wanted to get to him :crying:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'll be so glad to pick her up! Alex said when he gave her to the vets this morning she went all sad and wanted to get to him :crying:


Breaks your heart doesn't it?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Aww, bless Io. Hope she's feeling brighter tomorrow when she comes home.
> 
> Somehow thought you'd got Skip's already, Lauren? Was it just Dexter's that they was posing with the other day?
> 
> There is still time yet guys :thumbsup:


No, his hasn't arrived... It was Dexter's  Skip just doesn't like to be left out of anything


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I'll be so glad to pick her up! Alex said when he gave her to the vets this morning she went all sad and wanted to get to him :crying:


Aww bless her!

This is why OH had to take Scully when she was spayed, couldn't bare the sad little face i knew i would get when they took her away.

Bet you cant wait till shes home now then!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Breaks your heart doesn't it?


Yep! Glad I wasn't there, I had to go to work


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Well obviously saving best til last cos Willow hasn't got hers yet either  
Shes waiting patiently like a princess!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Aww bless her!
> 
> This is why OH had to take Scully when she was spayed, couldn't bare the sad little face i knew i would get when they took her away.
> 
> Bet you cant wait till shes home now then!


I might go to bed early so it'll be morning quicker :thumbup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I might go to bed early so it'll be morning quicker :thumbup:


I do that too!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Pickle has a parcel woohoo.


Sneaky photos tomorrow 

I think I put a clue in my card, but then OH told me my clue was rubbish so I took it out, then I had another idea, that was rubbish too. Did I put it in or not


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

C'monn guys where are the pics


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree this thread is lacking in pictures, dont ya know how exciting a box can be !!! Show all!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> C'monn guys where are the pics





Jackie99 said:


> I agree this thread is lacking in pictures, dont ya know how exciting a box can be !!! Show all!


I know! A serious lack of pictures in here! We want pics!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> C'monn guys where are the pics





Jackie99 said:


> I agree this thread is lacking in pictures, dont ya know how exciting a box can be !!! Show all!





Dogloverlou said:


> I know! A serious lack of pictures in here! We want pics!!


Look I have to sneak up quietly,
put the box down without her noticing,
take a photo,
hide the box under my jumper, 
look innocent and then do it again.

Its not easy you know :mad2:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm waiting for Indiandpuppy to message me who has told her they've sent

then anyone who hasn't sent will be getting mithered!!! 

If anyone doesn't send I will send an emergency gift to the present less woof and I will name and shame the sender.

Thanks


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm waiting for Indiandpuppy to message me who has told her they've sent
> 
> then anyone who hasn't sent will be getting mithered!!!
> 
> ...


Hope everyone has participated or I'll be miffed!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Eek .. Is there a few of us who haven't reveived yet?
Tomorrow is the deadline isn't it? So hopefully they'll be sending today or cheekily early monday morning  fingers crossed we all reveive by wednesday!  lets keep this thread a happy one until we know for sure :thumbup: 

A cheeky little parcel arrived for them today so i might inject some xmas cheer later with some pics


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Eek .. Is there a few of us who haven't reveived yet?


Nothing here so far 
We are trying to wait patiently, but in reality there are lots of sigh's and hmmmppppffffff's :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nothing here either. I would actually be quite sad as I put a lot of thought and effort into my SS


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Nothing here either. I would actually be quite sad as I put a lot of thought and effort into my SS


I know for certain yours is on it's way


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I know for certain yours is on it's way


Aw Io will be so happy! She is very sad and keep crying at the moment from her spay, so hopefully this will cheer her up :thumbup:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Nothing here either. I would actually be quite sad as I put a lot of thought and effort into my SS


Yeah me too, there is still time yet tho so I'm keeping hopeful


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Think of it the positive way guys- none of mine are here yet, so that means no itchy fingers opening before Xmas day. I'm really bad at suspirses so it's less time to wait!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing here yet, I keep spying out the window every time the postman walks past.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I read on the other ss thread that hermes sent parcels are subject to a 5 day delay so this could be an issue for some of our senders too!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Nor here. 

I got Rosie a new bed for Christmas and it arrived last night, she is of course snuggled up in it right now, so that's how good I am with keeping things til xmas! I have no willpower! It's a good thing for me that we have less time to wait


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah poor Io , hope she feels better soon  x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I read on the other ss thread that hermes sent parcels are subject to a 5 day delay so this could be an issue for some of our senders too!


Yeah they had a fire in their depot apparently. Thankfully no one was hurt, nor were any parcels destroyed. It will just take them a few days to catch up now.

Also DPD are on a 7 (I think) day back log due to the amount of parcels they had during black Friday


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope everyone receives their parcels soon *hugs*


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope they have all been sent out, and like people have said are just awaiting delivery. Really don't want there to be people who haven't sent this year!!


Fingers crossed for everyones parcels!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Nothing here either. I would actually be quite sad as I put a lot of thought and effort into my SS


Same here. Apollo's is being delivered to my mums because she's at home more than me, so my mum keeps getting the annoying phone calls every evening to ask if Apollo's SS has arrived :lol:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have noticed parcels seem to be taking 2 or 3 days longer than expected.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodys has arrived


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Nowt for wee Russ so far. I went to the parcel depot this morning only to come home to find another missed parcel card. I will be on first name terms with the staff up there at this rate.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Something for me?




Smells good



What's in there



Ohh pressie






Quick Quick get in there before its taken away

Hope these work not used photo bucket before


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Ohh Errr why are they so massive. Sorry!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the one of her standing on top of the box haha bless her.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Love the one of her standing on top of the box haha bless her.


Yes Sadly I got a designer cross without researching the breeds involved, I recommend nobody else gets a dog cross mountain goat. The Mountain doat isn't for the faint hearted.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its arrived! thank you, we are so excited  
Rio is a very lucky boy, so sorry for the terrible pictures, Rio was wet and dirty from a walk, quickly snapped them and put it away for both of our benefits, temptation!





































Hey Mum I cant reach up there, put it back down here!!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Teds turn .
Put the parcel here while I went to get my phone....


My dogs like to rest heads on parcels it seems 


Thank you to both are SS'S.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Poppets has come! I'm very grateful! Going by the amount of gifts, she's been spoilt!!! 

I will upload photos later as need to walk sir B!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-siggggh-


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> -siggggh-


Doo Dah feels your pain, Thai


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sure skip and Thais are on their way


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm sure skip and Thais are on their way


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Photo time!
Ignore the pink carpet, the spare room has not been decorated :lol:


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> -siggggh-


Apollo feels the same, he's getting sad his SS isn't here yet


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Wooo hooo !!



OH giving me mega  when I got home, he really doesn't get the idea of Betty getting mail


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel has received his parcel! photos to follow tomorrow as i'm not home at the moment :w00t:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Willows is hereee  it come yesterday but i've only just seen the 'its with your neighbour' note!! 
Would of thought theyd of knocked on & told us  
Never-mind! 
Will pop round to get it tonight unless 06.50am is an appropriate time to knock on for a parcel labelled for the dog??


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Who is left to recieve now? We need a list!
LIIIIIISTS!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Who is left to recieve now? We need a list!
> LIIIIIISTS!


I agree! although not many now is it?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I still haven't recieved Russell's, BUT I have missed two parcels, one of which they couldn't find when I went to collect yesterday but it has been found. 

I'm heading back up today so I will fill you all in when I get back!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io hasn't received her SS yet.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's has arrived!!!!   No pictures till the weekend because we wont be going to my mums until then

Super excited for christmas now. Hope everyone else still waiting gets theirs in the next couple days


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's is here 









ooh lookie at this box addressed to Jasper!









Izzy tried to run away with a present bigger than her head so she had to be picked up :lol:









Then Jasper started nibbling paper so one last photo and then we've put it away till Christmas. 









There's even a present for Izzy so just thank you you so much to our SS, they've been thoroughly spoiled!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip doesn't have his :crying:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip doesn't have his :crying:


Trust me its probably better you get it later, i have mega itchy fingers for ours so i made OH hide it from me


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Z & Quinn's isn't here yet:sad:
Though I think that's a good thing as resisting the temptation to open Rose & Kodi's is soo hard, it's just sitting on the dinning room table staring at me :lol:
But I'll be good we have a no Xmas presents are allowed to be opened until after all the birthdays have been rule lol mums Wednesday & dads Friday then grans on the 23rd

Sorry for the lack of photos, we're in the middle of decorating pretty much the whole house slowly but surely :lol: but the living room will be done for Xmas so lots of opening & playing with present photos then


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So we get back from our walk to be told that we had two parcels, one was his food order and the other...

What's that?


Smells good!


Ohhh what's all this then?


Smells really good mum!


I then had to rescue his "favourite" one as he threw it around the floor 

All packed up and put away until Christmas :thumbup:

Thank you SS


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope Io's is there when I get home :crying:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Russell's is here! Sorry for the lack of pics at present but we are only through the door and have to scoot out to a carol service! 

Thank you to both our secret santas!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I hope Io's is there when I get home :crying:


It wasn't


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> It wasn't


It's been sent, it's coming don't worry 
I know it's frustrating, Bailey hasn't got his and neither has Max but it won't be long and Io will have something


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> It's been sent, it's coming don't worry
> I know it's frustrating, Bailey hasn't got his and neither has Max but it won't be long and Io will have something


I'm just so impatient and excited I can't contain it :lol:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello My SS ... The human finally picked up my chunky parcel from across the road! They had it under their xmas tree looking after it for me  
Here i am posing with my parcel & my pressies!



Thankyou very much 

Loves Willow x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ps. I dunno how big the picture is?? Tryna do it all on my phone  sorry if its hugeee on normal computer screens


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Hello My SS ... The human finally picked up my chunky parcel from across the road! They had it under their xmas tree looking after it for me
> Here i am posing with my parcel & my pressies!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, I adore Willow :001_wub:

She too gorgeous and utterly stealable


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh gosh, I adore Willow :001_wub:
> 
> She too gorgeous and utterly stealable


Haha. I have to agree  
The first pic she cocked her head when i said 'willow, is this for you'  such a love 

We'll do a day swap? Skip & kyzer can wear each other out & you can have a snuggley day with willow.. A blanket & some belly tickles she'll be stuck to you all day


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Haha. I have to agree
> The first pic she cocked her head when i said 'willow, is this for you'  such a love
> 
> We'll do a day swap? Skip & kyzer can wear each other out & you can have a snuggley day with willow.. A blanket & some belly tickles she'll be stuck to you all day


That sounds like the best idea ever!

I do feel like I'm getting the best deal though  You get a day with the two crazies and I get Willow snuggles....

DEAL!!!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Something exciting came in the post today for "Rosie the dog" it's a massive box with what looks like loads of goodies inside all beautifully wrapped!

So I made her pose with the box 



I then opened the box, gave her 2 seconds to rummage and sniff while I took a 

Thank you so much Secret Santa Paws, Rosie has been so spoilt!

Bring on Christmas, she's not allowed anything til Xmas Day!!!

Luvs ya  Love Rosie RV


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

We still haven't received ours


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Heres hoping for today :thumbup1:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Haha. I have to agree
> The first pic she cocked her head when i said 'willow, is this for you'  such a love
> 
> We'll do a day swap? Skip & kyzer can wear each other out & you can have a snuggley day with willow.. A blanket & some belly tickles she'll be stuck to you all day


WHHHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTT? I think I'm first in the queue for dog swaps ith the lovely Willow

PS: you can keep Dex!!!!


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope Canine & India don't mind but I couldn't sleep last night, so I went through the threads and I believe this is correct up to now so just 6 to go

Not Received :
Canine K9 : Bailey 
Canine K9 : Max 
Flamingoes : Bumble
Hanwombat : Io
Lauren5159 : Skipper
Megan_M : Z&Quinn


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Russell's is here, I haven't had the time to take pics yet. And also formulate a plan to actually remove presents from his gob when I'm trying to photograph him, it may be a two man job, so to speak. 

I really hope everyone else gets theirs today. 

I couldn't feel more Christmassy if I tried, a proper carol service last night that almost had me in tears when my daughters senior choir sang 'O Holy Night', followed by mulled wine and then today, THE CHRISTMAS ISSUE OF THE RADIO TIMES ARRIVED.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

They're heeeeeeere 

Darwin posing while Finley snoozes on the floor in the background...










Luna joins Darwin for a nosy...










Thank you, SS!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Flamingoes? 

She's taking part, but hasn't really kept us updated... Anyone know?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Has anyone heard from Flamingoes?
> 
> She's taking part, but hasn't really kept us updated... Anyone know?


No, but i know she hadn't been posting for a little while before. She was online on the 7th tho so shes still lurking. I expect shes just really busy


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Megan_M said:


> Hope Canine & India don't mind but I couldn't sleep last night, so I went through the threads and I believe this is correct up to now so just 8 to go
> 
> Not Received :
> Canine K9 : Bailey
> ...


I think Shae has hers? I'm not sure. MrRustyRead isn't taking part any more, he dropped out


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Canine K9 said:


> I think Shae has hers? I'm not sure.


She does, first reply on this thread, my excuse is I went through the thread at like 3am lol


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

6 more to go wheeeeeee!

I hope the postie get them all out soon.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

The best I could do....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

So i got home and... kicked OH's butt! :cursing: Get home keen to see the parcel and find that my silly men have already opened 2 presents!  So now it's all hidden far away so that nothing else gets unwrapped. But here's a photo of Axel with his presents. Clearly there's something very tasty there because Axel kept licking one of them! SS, I absolutely love the wrapping paper! I wish my presents would come wrapped in a bunch of cute penguins...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I missed a parcel today... Wonder what it could be


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay! If mine don't come then that's that, I won't be taking anything out of charity fund


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Yay! If mine don't come then that's that, I won't be taking anything out of charity fund


Which is fine, but you WILL be providing me with your address.  ........ have they been confirmed as sent?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

When is the deadline deadline?? Like if the recipients haven't received by this date then you're named and shamed and blacklisted?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Which is fine, but you WILL be provuding me with your address......... have they been confirmed as sent?


PS: I plan on doing the same actually!!! I was going to ask India for the addy or failing that I can stalk canine round St Helens


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Everyone will get a gift by hook or by crook!! ....... or stalking as it happens


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

missRV said:


> When is the deadline deadline?? Like if the recipients haven't received by this date then you're named and shamed and blacklisted?


Guess it depends if sender has actually sent, and can prove it.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Which is fine, but you WILL be providing me with your address.  ........ have they been confirmed as sent?


Me too 

I don't want anyone to go without, especially one of the organisers!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aw guys, don't worry about it! But hopefully mine will be there!!

And there won't be name and shame unless it's proved the person hasn't sent or by 17th Dec, recipient hasn't got their gift and sender is ignoring contact


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pfft..... we will worry, and we will send mr scruffy handsome his ss......... 

still time yet though! !


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I will have a read up on Max boy  there's no way I'm going to let anyone go without!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> The best I could do....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmy: 
Snap !!!! 
I think we have the same sender  
*clue alert !! *


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't worry I had canine K9 last year so I have the address


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lets hope it doesn't come to that and its just a case of the postie hold up! hopefully its just stuck in transit. 

Im guessing everyone has said they have sent? although i know this doesn't prove they have but everyone seems fairly active so lets hope so. 


But yea, if you dont get one we will be making sure you get something!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Don't worry I had canine K9 last year so I have the address


Well that's news!!!
Thanks for the gifts last year


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Well that's news!!!
> Thanks for the gifts last year


Thought you had worked it out  Your welcome.

P.S just checked yes definitely have your address  Not to seem like a stalker or anything x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoping today is the day :incazzato: :lol:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Must be really difficult if you have posted your gift but it hasn't arrived but you are watching the thread.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Must be really difficult if you have posted your gift but it hasn't arrived but you are watching the thread.


Its been nice seeing my SS get theirs, I'm just impatient and love Christmas


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Its been nice seeing my SS get theirs, I'm just impatient and love Christmas


That could also be a clue btw for those who haven't received theirs :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to of had to pull out, lot of stuff going on at the moment. We will take part next year


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its come 

Thank you SS!

Io even wants to say thank your herself :lol:

Thank you SS - YouTube







Thank you SS :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

How cool is that sack!!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Yayyy ! I'm so pleased its here  
I loveee the bag the pressies come in!! 

Maybe i was the sender and i have good taste & now tryna throw u off the scent of thinking i'm your SS or maybe i just like it   :laugh:


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Copied from my other post
I believe this is correct up to now so just 5 to go

Not Received :
Canine K9 : Bailey 
Canine K9 : Max 
Flamingoes : Bumble
Lauren5159 : Skipper
Megan_M : Z&Quinn


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> How cool is that sack!!!


I know right :yikes:

Io was determined to open them prezzies... now they're kept away :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

For some reason as well, Io would only do her 'dobby the house elf' face impression for photos  :lol:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> For some reason as well, Io would only do her 'dobby the house elf' face impression for photos  :lol:


hahaha now you have said that its all i can see


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> hahaha now you have said that its all i can see


She likes to do 'Dobby face' as my boyfriend and I call it, as we hate it :lol: makes her look like a ugly little house elf :yikes:


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rusty and Shae have taken some time out of their busy schedules to have a look at their SS!

Are all these pressies for me???









I will have this one first, thank you.









And these are mine?









Why are they going back in the box?!









There was a lot of excitement over the stocking!









THank you!!









Apologies for the tired looking pooches, they've had agility today and a lovely walk... apparently its sleeepppp time!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Its come
> 
> Thank you SS!
> 
> ...


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kept coming back just to make sure you got it..


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

So is everyone saving them until christmas day? Or will anyone be opening them christmas eve? 

We want to keep ours until christmas day, but i also want to have a good amount of time to take pictures ect of her opening with them. Cant decide


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If it comes, max will be opening his Xmas eve as I won't see him Xmas day


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in two minds as to when to do the grand opening. Christmas Eve would be the more sensible choice as human Santa will have been on Christmas morn and we will be up from, oh, 5 am. 

BUT my daughter is getting a foncy camera and the dogs and their pressies would be a good first outing for her with the camera, but I can see that turning into a squealing match with her telling me she doesn't know what's she's doing and she doesn't know how to upload the photos. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> So is everyone saving them until christmas day? Or will anyone be opening them christmas eve?
> 
> We want to keep ours until christmas day, but i also want to have a good amount of time to take pictures ect of her opening with them. Cant decide


Im sad because dexter wont be with me xmas day..........  maybe we'll get special rules to open early.... or after xmas!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We're gonna open Xmas day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It'll be Christmas day openings here too


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo will be opening his Christmas morning after his little human has opened hers, so excuse the mess to come in Christmas day pictures cause I expect there will be toys and wrapping paper all over the place :lol:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sukie will be opening hers on Christmas eve, hopefully our SS won't mind


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Xmas day


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Christmas day Santa doesn't deliver until around midnight.

Makes me smile thinking about Max who was my first dog after I got married, he loved Christmas pressies on Christmas day so much. We used to put the gifts under the tree on Christmas eve, he always knew which was his pile and laid all night with his head on his pile, he didn't even leave them to go to bed.
Never once in all his 17 years did he open a gift until the whole family got up on Christmas day morning, he always had to be first one to go though


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I happen to know that Max's gift is on it's way.... Canine's SS for max has anonymously sent me a message to say it's coming. 

If there's nothing by 18th Dec and no word then Mr Scruffy will be the focus of my shops along with anyone else who has not received.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai will be opening his on Christmas day, it gives me an excuse to go hide from the MIL


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

We open Christmas Day


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I hope the remaining people receive today  

Do we know if they have confirmed as sent or have they got an extension due to circumstances etc? 

Fingers & paws crossed here x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope people receive too! Or I'll happily go out and buy some more presents 

Canine K9 
Indiandpuppy
BlueJay
Lexiedhb
Hanwombat
Lauren5159
Dogloverlou
Apollo2012
StormyThai
MissRV
Shikoku
Flamingoes
shadowmare
finleyjon
5headh
bella2013
JenSteWillow
niki87
VickynHolly
delca1
Mrsred
Nicki85
Amelia66
Picklelily
Sharloid
Wilmer
Pawsonme
Jackie99
Megan_M

Is this everyone whom has taken part? Unsure about Sharloid though, did she drop out?

Some people are that list haven't been very active with regards to looking on this thread...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sharloid dropped out

Flamingoes hasn`t kept up, I`ve no idea if she has received or not


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone messaged Flamingoes?


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I will buy for someone else if need be. Actually I think I would of happily brought for everyone .


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought Sharloid probably dropped out, she isn't the type to say she'll do it and then not send any gifts 

Canine K9 
Indiandpuppy
BlueJay
Lexiedhb
Hanwombat
Lauren5159
Dogloverlou
Apollo2012
StormyThai
MissRV
Shikoku
Flamingoes
shadowmare
finleyjon
5headh
bella2013
JenSteWillow
niki87
VickynHolly
delca1
Mrsred
Nicki85
Amelia66
Picklelily
Sharloid
Wilmer
Pawsonme
Jackie99
Megan_M

I haven't really seen 5head5 post on here either? I think all the other names have been active? Could be wrong..

Yes may be worth messaging Flamingoes...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

5head5 has posted a few pages back that her dogs have received their gifts :thumbsup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> 5head5 has posted a few pages back that her dogs have received their gifts :thumbsup:


Ah awesome! Must have missed it  I couldn't be bothered to go back and check  naughty me!

I have messaged Flamingoes.

So 5 dogs still haven't received? I didn't think there was any other inactive members of that list?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hopefully everyone has sent and they're just taking a while to arrive so hopefully everyone waiting will get theirs in the next few days


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm here!! *waves*

I have been a bit poorly so not been posting alot lately.. But here still!! :crazy:

I have Flamingoes mob number so could text her?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg........ so i waited to have dex with me to open his box........ someone has been VERY naughty...... lots and lots and lots of gifts........ erm and confession time...... dexter has opened one already...... !!!!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Omg........ so i waited to have dex with me to open his box........ someone has been VERY naughty...... lots and lots and lots of gifts........ erm and confession time...... *dexter has opened one already...... !!!!!!!*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I know!!!!!!!!! Went to get phone to take pics, so i didnt get told off, and well wish i hadnt..... he legged it with a bone shaped item and was in within seconds..... and now i cant even get the photos to load......


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Omg........ so i waited to have dex with me to open his box........ someone has been VERY naughty...... lots and lots and lots of gifts........ erm and confession time...... dexter has opened one already...... !!!!!!!


Naughty boy!! 

So, what did he get?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know!!!!!!!!! Went to get phone to take pics, so i didnt get told off, and well wish i hadnt..... he legged it with a bone shaped item and was in within seconds..... and now i cant even get the photos to load......


Io was very tempted yesterday by a 'ball' shaped toy, just about managed to keep it off her :crazy:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Naughty boy!!
> 
> So, what did he get?


 One of his faves.... raw hide filled with pizzle!!  hes wingeing at the back door because i wont let him outside to bury it!!!

He/i also got a cool calendar with his pics on!!! Dont shout it wasnt wrapped!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

With 5 more doggies to receive post im gonna assume its the postie, and hope its not that someone hasn't sent. 

I'm sure there are a few people on the thread who have sent and want it to get there as much as the person want to get their SS parcel.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> One of his faves.... raw hide filled with pizzle!!  hes wingeing at the back door because i wont let him outside to bury it!!!
> 
> He/i also got a cool calendar with his pics on!!! Dont shout it wasnt wrapped!!!


They both sound like awesome presents! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was just reading earlier how really very stretched the postal services are this year so most likely the parcels are hung up somewhere and will all get to their ss's very soon!!!

you naught bad person lexie!!! tsk tsk haha, we all want to do the same I am sure!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> I was just reading earlier how really very stretched the postal services are this year so most likely the parcels are hung up somewhere and will all get to their ss's very soon!!!
> 
> you naught bad person lexie!!! tsk tsk haha, we all want to do the same I am sure!


That would be naughty bad dexter......


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

hmmm pictures are essential of course of this bad behaviour!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I know, but tablet, phone wont let me upload....... grrrrrrr


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have spoken with Flamingoes and she hasn't received her present as of yet.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just seen an article saying yodel aren't accepting any more parcels to send for up to 2 days due to a massive back log from black Friday, I'm guessing other parcel services may be experiencing the same types of problems. So hopefully they're all just running late


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I think everyone on my side has sent @caninek9 wby? :001_smile:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Have the un received SSs sent with Yodel?
PS: I had Flamingoes last year so I know her postie and can send to Bumble


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

missRV said:


> Have the un received SSs sent with Yodel?
> PS: I had Flamingoes last year so I know her postie and can send to Bumble


I don't know I was just pointing out if one parcel companies is having problems it makes sense others are too. i know Amazon use yodel, they also use royal mail and DPD as do a lot of other companies so both of those could be back logged too from black friday and xmas. we know Myhermes had a back log too due to a fire or something (I think)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hermes is back on track.... well in my area anyway. Also lauren sent my parcel first class yesterday, and it was here today!!! But i was amazed by that!! And it was just a small package.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

She has no money so can't buy for her SS dog.

Her SS dog was Bailey.

Best wishes to Flams and luckily Poppet and max aren't selfish and will share with Bailey


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Errrrrrr .... no sharing!!!! Please pm me your address....... actually no dont.....  better plan


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Errrrrrr .... no sharing!!!! Please pm me your address....... actually no dont.....  better plan


PM me too Lexie when the plan is in action


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> PM me too Lexie when the plan is in action


Will do......


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh no sorry to hear that about Flamingoes  if I can help in anyway please let me know re the people that have now been left out.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Who was it who had bailey last year folks?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its very sad that Flamingoes isn't in a good place BUT lets remember there are two victims here.

Bailey and also Bumbles SS because they've put a lot of time, effort and money into Bumbles gifts and most likely won't see him enjoy / open them.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Who was it who had bailey last year folks?


I shouldn't say but Picklelily and 5headh


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Who was it who had bailey last year folks?


Picklelily


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Its very sad that Flamingoes isn't in a good place BUT lets remember there are two victims here.
> 
> Bailey and also Bumbles SS because they've put a lot of time, effort and money into Bumbles gifts and most likely won't see him enjoy / open them.


Also a shame that PM wasn't sent way before now! But I do understand being in a tricky situation either financially or with other stuff going on.

But Bailey won't be left out!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

No one will be left out  I'm sure we can all sort something out. If we're getting close to the date I can see if I can arrange to meet up with Canine and his family with the SS gifts, especially if he doesn't want his address going round.

I'm happy to PM people with my DBS number and get photographic evidence if necessary to prove I'm trustworthy!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Count me in if any more help is needed. Let's share that Christmas joy people! 

Sorry, I got slightly carried away, we are watching the Santa Clause 3. It's having an effect on me.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

missRV said:


> No one will be left out  I'm sure we can all sort something out. If we're getting close to the date I can see if I can arrange to meet up with Canine and his family with the SS gifts, especially if he doesn't want his address going round.
> 
> I'm happy to PM people with my DBS number and get photographic evidence if necessary to prove I'm trustworthy!!


Tis ok...... hatching a plan


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Tis ok...... hatching a plan


Ooh please share, coz I'm also rubbing my 2 brain cells together!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Tis ok...... hatching a plan


Could you let me in on ze plan please?
I've been out all day so not seen this until now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Plan? PLAN??


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I want to know the plan


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I know the plan, I know the plan -skips off singing-


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Id like an insight to please!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

All PM Lexie


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know the plan :glare:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh lots going on in here! 
I would lovee to offer our assistance but i dont get paid til 19th  
Lauren got the last of my spare spends by forcing me into buying two xmas collars 
If you need anything around that time then let me know 
Sorry i'm not more helpful! Although it sounds like you lovely lot have it in hand


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

No one panic..... tis in hand..... will pm anyone wanting ze plan  but dont feel anyone has to ......  you all did youre bit!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I also want to know the plan!

I know its tough not having any money ect, but i agree this could have been notified sooner no matter how hard it is to say. 

Lets hope the rest waiting for their parcels get them.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

They also got a beautiful parcel, im guessing, of gifts for free......... which isnt on. Maybe flamingoes should return their ss?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> They also got a beautiful parcel, im guessing, of gifts for free......... which isnt on. Maybe flamingoes should return their ss?


I thought it was said before that bumble hadn't received either? Or did i read wrong..


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I have spoken with Flamingoes and she hasn't received her present as of yet.


Ah, here 

Have they been sent do we know?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> I thought it was said before that bumble hadn't received either? Or did i read wrong..


but i would guess re the rules their gift has been sent?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ah, here
> 
> Have they been sent do we know?


Bumbles parcel has been received as I have spoken with Bumbles SS. It's been received, but not received if you get what I mean? The parcel has been signed... but Flamingoes doesn't have the parcel... yet! She is going to find out where it is.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Bumbles parcel has been received as I have spoken with Bumbles SS. It's been received, but not received if you get what I mean? The parcel has been signed... but Flamingoes doesn't have the parcel... yet! She is going to find out where it is.


This....... i believe its because she has not been to the nominated address for a while......


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I think there is no point on dwelling on the missing SS tbh.
We have a plan so that no one misses out so lets just focus on that


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> This....... i believe its because she has not been to the nominated address for a while......


The parcel was sent to where she is now, but she wasn't there when it was received... so I think she plans to find out on Monday where staff have put it... unsure why it can't be earlier but who knows ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> I think there is no point on dwelling on the missing SS tbh.
> We have a plan so that no one misses out so lets just focus on that


Thai, you are very right, just feel sad for bumbles ss who wont get to see them open their gifts.....

lets move on folks, back to christmas.......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I think there is no point on dwelling on the missing SS tbh.
> We have a plan so that no one misses out so lets just focus on that


If I was the SS I'd be wondering where my parcel is that I've just spent quite a bit of money on.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Might be worth her SS contacting her then. what does she plan to do with it when she has found out where it is?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Might be worth her SS contacting her then. what does she plan to do with it when she has found out where it is?


She suggested to me sending it back to the sender. I am unsure Bumble will actually be able to receive it.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> This....... i believe its because she has not been to the nominated address for a while......


Oooh... I seeee.... Ok  
I dont think she should send them back, personally. 
Maybe bumble opening her pressies will be a nice thing to happen if there is tough times going on... Obviously their SS might be a little sad they won't see any pictures.. Can F not forward any photos to another member for them to post for her? Maybe?

Obviously its all a little bit of a pickle. I'm not sure what to say without offending anyone if i say the wrong thing 

I hope we can make it up to the SS who has sent to F  ?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Postage can also be expensive, so i doubt it'll be sent back...... anyhooo......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Oooh... I seeee.... Ok
> I dont think she should send them back, personally.
> Maybe bumble opening her pressies will be a nice thing to happen if there is tough times going on... Obviously their SS might be a little sad they won't see any pictures.. Can F not forward any photos to another member for them to post for her? Maybe?
> 
> ...


Bumble is with Flamingoes father and from what I gather she sadly isn't welcome and is unsure when she will see him again so I don't think he will actually get his present anyways.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> If I was the SS I'd be wondering where my parcel is that I've just spent quite a bit of money on.


I get what you mean (and do agree), however, what is done is done so best to just move on and focus on our evil genius plans


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Goddd it takes me so long to write messages on my phone!! Then i've just realised the OH has re wired the box!!! *off to find laptop*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Oooh... I seeee.... Ok
> I dont think she should send them back, personally.
> Maybe bumble opening her pressies will be a nice thing to happen if there is tough times going on... Obviously their SS might be a little sad they won't see any pictures.. Can F not forward any photos to another member for them to post for her? Maybe?
> 
> ...


Am sure she could post pics herself, but its a bit rude to receive and not give...... life is just to complex sometimes..... moving on....... deck the halls ....


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Bumble is with Flamingoes father and from what I gather she sadly isn't welcome and is unsure when she will see him again so I don't think he will actually get his present anyways.


Ahh i see. If that is the case she may as well send it back to her SS who can always donate it to rescue if they cannot use the items.

There is no point keeping it if bumble might not ever get it and im sure she agrees.

did her SS write a return address on it she can send it back too? Or can she forward to Canine K9 for the gift she should have sent?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I can vouch for Flamingoes that she was one of Rosie's SS's last year and she was amazing.... if she is going through serious personal issues then it's quite understandable if she hasn't thought of this. Let's keep with the Xmas spirit and carry on helping each other out. 

If she is expected to send the gift back then as said it could cost a lot in postage. Money is precious when you don't have much! Maybe donate to a local rescue? 

Right, I have a plan for Mr Scruff and Lex is helping big time, everyone is being so amazing  So let's keep this morale up!

Are there any other woofs who have sent and not received?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Skipper and Quinn and Z 
I have asked india to do some digging on theirs


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Canine K9 got there before me


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I just wonder whether Flamingoes would have said anything had Hannah not contacted her......

Still, what is done is done. These things unfortunately happen. I was once on the receiving end of someone who didn't keep up their part of the game and I sent my presents and got not so much as a message from the person who was meant to send to me until about a month later with a rather feeble excuse. At least we do now know Flamingoes situation before it really is to late.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> haha got there before me





Canine K9 said:


> Skipper and Quinn and Z
> I have asked india to do some digging on theirs


Have the senders not emailed to say they're en route? I remember Indiandpuppy saying all hers have been sent as far as she knows.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Skipper and Quinn and Z
> I have asked india to do some digging on theirs


Have the senders said they have been sent?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I get what you mean (and do agree), however, what is done is done so best to just move on and focus on our evil genius plans





Dogloverlou said:


> I just wonder whether Flamingoes would have said anything had Hannah not contacted her......
> 
> Still, what is done is done. These things unfortunately happen. I was once on the receiving end of someone who didn't keep up their part of the game and I sent my presents and got not so much as a message from the person who was meant to send to me until about a month later with a rather feeble excuse. At least we do now know Flamingoes situation before it really is to late.


The way it was going I am somewhat doubtful but at least we know now.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Have the senders said they have been sent?


I'm not sure as they were India's responsibility


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I think everyone on my side has sent @caninek9 wby? :001_smile:





Canine K9 said:


> I'm not sure as they were India's responsibility


Looks like everyone sent


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm not sure as they were India's responsibility


Well hopefully her post of they had all been sent as far as she knew meant she had had pm's off all her senders!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Indi said everyone on her side had sent? But then again, some might have got confused because I know I messaged Canine instead of Indi when I sent two of mine off  I just thought as long as one, or both of the organisers knew, it would be ok and didn't matter who I messaged, so perhaps it's gone amiss between you both Canine and Indi?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well hopefully her post of they had all been sent as far as she knew meant she had had pm's off all her senders!


If they have all sent, have the people who they sent to confirmed they have received or are they still waiting? Or is that what we're trying to figure out here :crazy: :biggrin5:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> If they have all sent, have the people who they sent to confirmed they have received or are they still waiting? Or is that what we're trying to figure out here :crazy: :biggrin5:


This be what we are trying to figure out..... 3 more not received.....


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> This be what we are trying to figure out..... 3 more not received.....


Right, I'm up to speed then 

So what happens if someone has sent but their SS hasn't received? Is that when the emergency gifts get sent?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Right, I'm up to speed then
> 
> So what happens if someone has sent but their SS hasn't received? Is that when the emergency gifts get sent?


Yes I send gifts with charity fund


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> This be what we are trying to figure out..... 3 more not received.....


2 more as Quinn and Z are sharing


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Yes I send gifts with charity fund


Ok well my little pledge is to donate to charity , or pop some money into the paypal? on the 19th then the charity fund doesn't get knocked down too much  I want to help but that's all i can think of doing seems as my pay day is 5 days before xmas i might be too late to be more hands on


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Did Lauren not get skips? i thought they had a missed parcel the other day? 

If Bumbles gets sent back that can always be used for any missed SS recipients too? if suitable of course.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

L a u r e n....... has skipper got his?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Did Lauren not get skips? i thought they had a missed parcel the other day?
> 
> If Bumbles gets sent back that can always be used for any missed SS recipients too? if suitable of course.


I think we should not expect bumbles to be sent back, just leave it as it is and hope bumble enjoys her (his?) pressies as i bet they're missing mummy Flamingoe if they're not with her at this time - poor lil pooch x


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> L a u r e n....... has skipper got his?


Not yet... The parcel was something else.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> I think we should not expect bumbles to be sent back, just leave it as it is and hope bumble enjoys her (his?) pressies as i bet they're missing mummy Flamingoe if they're not with her at this time - poor lil pooch x


i know the may not, but from what Hannah said they wont get to bumble as flamingoes has no access to him.

Flam could always donate them tho i guess if he wont be able to have them.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Not yet... The parcel was something else.


Okedokey..... anyone got indiapuppy's phone number to comfirm skips and quin and z's have actually been sent. ...... and their senders can prove it


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

if their senders are reading the thread im sure they can pm CanineK9 to let him know they have been sent. Might be quicker.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> i know the may not, but from what Hannah said they wont get to bumble as flamingoes has no access to him.
> 
> Flam could always donate them tho i guess if he wont be able to have them.


Right i see, i'm still catching up  i thought bumble was where the pressie was but F wasn't :crazy: 
Or she can just save them until she does see him  Hopefully they'll be re-united at some point. My thoughts are with them, such a sad situation for any time of year nevermind at christmas time, poor loves. 
Although the rescue is a good idea, if she has time, and maybe take pics of the rescue dog who receives them then her SS has some pics to see of their gifts being appreciated. Either way, i'm sure they'll be appreciated one way or another


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> if their senders are reading the thread im sure they can pm CanineK9 to let him know they have been sent. Might be quicker.


If they are reading......


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> If they are reading......


How dare they have a life on a friday night and not be on PF with their feet up and the soaps on...  It can't just be me, right?! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> How dare they have a life on a friday night and not be on PF with their feet up and the soaps on...  It can't just be me, right?! :001_rolleyes:


Lol..... i just meant it would be quicker to phone indiapuppy .... time is kinda of the essence with the post/ courier companies the way they are..... saying that i dont even have canine9's address yet..... member probably out having a good time lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> How dare they have a life on a friday night and not be on PF with their feet up and the soaps on...  It can't just be me, right?! :001_rolleyes:


Well I'm in my jim jams already with a nice cold cider


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

But at the same time i dont want to be sending some poor member who has done everything right, and to have their parcel being held captive by the postie ect to be panicking they are going to be lynched by the pf SS members. 

They should all be on over the weekend which wont make too much difference to sorting out any that have not been sent. I guess i just want to give people the benefit of the doubt thats all.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Well I'm in my jim jams already with a nice cold cider


Dog is asleep on my feet but i do have vino....... and an 8 mile charity walk tomorrow......


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

And I'm on a cheering cup of mulled wine (there's Apple chopped up in it, practically a tonic) and watching sky plussed Dominion whilst checking back here to see what the craic is. 

A perfectly acceptable Friday night in my book.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> But at the same time i dont want to be sending some poor member who has done everything right, and to have their parcel being held captive by the postie ect to be panicking they are going to be lynched by the pf SS members.
> 
> They should all be on over the weekend which wont make too much difference to sorting out any that have not been sent. I guess i just want to give people the benefit of the doubt thats all.


No lynching...... of course there is time


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Lol..... i just meant it would be quicker to phone indiapuppy .... time is kinda of the essence with the post/ courier companies the way they are..... saying that i dont even have canine9's address yet..... member probably out having a good time lol


Yep I agree  Hope it will all be sorted soon as poss 

ST - a cider sounds sooo much better than my vanilla latte :sad:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dog is asleep on my feet but i do have vino....... and an 8 mile charity walk tomorrow......


And with a nice new snazzy collar as well


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> And I'm on a cheering cup of mulled wine (there's Apple chopped up in it, practically a tonic) and watching sky plussed Dominion whilst checking back here to see what the craic is.
> 
> A perfectly acceptable Friday night in my book.


Has apple, and grape = fruit= 2 of your 5 a day! !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm listening to Bonobo tracks while sipping water! Yep, I'm living it up hardcore over here!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

im still hungover from last night and had to work all day :glare:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't want to lynch anyone. I am off work on Monday so there's time over the weekend to sort something too  

BTW: I'm drinking coffee of course  been bad with flu for almost a week now, and had to take today off work, so having a warm drink while watching rubbish tv is so good


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm trying to keep up with you all :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

What we need is cake!
Cake fixes everything


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> What we need is cake!
> Cake fixes everything


Yes this!

On my 3rd glass of wine, need some bacon and noodles to keep it classy over here  :lol:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> What we need is cake!
> Cake fixes everything


I've got egg nog and lemon cake 
Predrinkies before I go t' pub. Live band woooo


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together........


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I love it when a plan comes together........


Even though I am not part of the plan... am i allowed to know the plan ?? :aureola:
I'll send you willow in the post if you agree...?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Even though I am not part of the plan... am i allowed to know the plan ?? :aureola:
> I'll send you willow in the post if you agree...?


Done!!!! Dex has just moved off his fave cushion on the sofa to make room for her......


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Done!!!! Dex has just moved off his fave cushion on the sofa to make room for her......


She'll be with you at some point next week, won't be tracking her though - too expensive.. she'll have to just hope they get her to you&dex in one piece


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> She'll be with you at some point next week, won't be tracking her though - too expensive.. she'll have to just hope they get her to you&dex in one piece


Just don't use Yodel!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

nonchalantly wanders off to ebay


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> nonchalantly wanders off to ebay


Be careful, that's dangerous for the bank balance


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

missRV said:


> Just don't use Yodel!!


:laugh: Yodel does make me laugh... the company i work for dropped them as a courier... some of the customers stories when reviewing their delivery made us :scared: .


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

They once threw a computer part marked as 'fragile' over our back gate.

If you're transporting a precious sharpei then think twice


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got the pupsters dog food due to be delivered with Yodel! Usually via Zooplus they're really quick, but if they're experiencing a backlog I guess I should expect to wait for longer?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

missRV said:


> They once threw a computer part marked as 'fragile' over our back gate.
> 
> If you're transporting a precious sharpei then think twice


She can slum it 2nd class with royal mail, it's ok .. she's a tough bitch  Dex will help her get over it i'm sure


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I go off to watch Queen on bbc4 and I miss pet postage and slagging yodel!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> She can slum it 2nd class with royal mail, it's ok .. she's a tough bitch  Dex will help her get over it i'm sure


Waiting..... expectantly...... poor boy


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Waiting..... expectantly...... poor boy


She's too attached to the fire at the mo otherwise she'd be chained to the postbox up the road already


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the view i have while reading this thread


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> This is the view i have while reading this thread


Omg.... tooooo cute!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> This is the view i have while reading this thread


What on earth are you watching on TV??? No wonder the poor pooch looks startled!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> She's too attached to the fire at the mo otherwise she'd be chained to the postbox up the road already


Dex says hed come get her, if he didnt have to move off the sofa to do so.......


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dex says hed come get her, if he didnt have to move off the sofa to do so.......


Well she must of senced something as she's come to give me a cuddle goodbye and tell Kyzer all about it 



Kyzer says good riddance as he'll get to keep the sofa to himself.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

missRV said:


> What on earth are you watching on TV??? No wonder the poor pooch looks startled!!


hahahaha they are hugging i swear!

watching 17 kids and counting. Not dodgy i swear lol


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> hahahaha they are hugging i swear!
> 
> watching 17 kids and counting. Not dodgy i swear lol


Hmmmmm! I really hope santa isn't reading this, I'm sure one or two are going on the naughty list tonight! x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Well she must of senced something as she's come to give me a cuddle goodbye and tell Kyzer all about it
> 
> 
> 
> Kyzer says good riddance as he'll get to keep the sofa to himself.


Lol..... dex is more than wiling to share with a girlie......ohhh and she has snowflakes on her xmas collar..... she'll fit right in.....


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Lol..... dex is more than wiling to share with a girlie......ohhh and she has snowflakes on her xmas collar..... she'll fit right in.....


Rocky&Bud special  Kyzer has one too. Will do proper pics of them once i get the tree up and get them to pose for a pic and a treat .. thats's a cheeky preview.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Rocky&Bud special  Kyzer has one too. Will do proper pics of them once i get the tree up and get them to pose for a pic and a treat .. thats's a cheeky preview.


Dex got his rocky and bud let it snow collar today!!!! Its a match made in heaven!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dex got his rocky and bud let it snow collar today!!!! Its a match made in heaven!


Eek  star crossed lovers just in time for christmas! :001_wub:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

The other 2 SS's are on their way  Been in touch with their SS people 
Parcels were delayed


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> The other 2 SS's are on their way  Been in touch with their SS people
> Parcels were delayed


:thumbup: yay


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> The other 2 SS's are on their way  Been in touch with their SS people
> Parcels were delayed


Woop woop!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> :thumbup: yay


What she said!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

im so slow.... does this mean theres just Mr Scruff left xx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> The other 2 SS's are on their way  Been in touch with their SS people
> Parcels were delayed


Great to hear!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

missRV said:


> im so slow.... does this mean theres just Mr Scruff left xx


it means the only failed to be sent SS is Baileys. The others are in transit.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> it means the only failed to be sent SS is Baileys. The others are in transit.


Exactly.... And captain scruff will be sorted!!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Max's is here!!!

I'll get some snaps of max and sack today or tomorrow- not the actual gifts as he'll eat them wrapping paper and all!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Max's is here!!!
> 
> I'll get some snaps of max and sack today or tomorrow- not the actual gifts as he'll eat them wrapping paper and all!!


Woo 
You got a lovely sack too!! 
Lookin forward to the pics


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

if ive learnt anything from this..... its thay I have a serious shopping addiction! 

So glad Max's is here..... just need to wait for Lauren and Megan that theirs are here


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Max's is here!!!
> 
> I'll get some snaps of max and sack today or tomorrow- not the actual gifts as he'll eat them wrapping paper and all!!


Io got that sack too!! Thinking it's same SS


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Still nothing here


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing here yet either but I'm sure it will arrive soon


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm keeping an eye out


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally got to pick up Apollos parcel from my mums today, so here's some pictures

Please open it


come on I'll help



Oh what's this



Inspecting his presents



I want this one first



Nyx getting in on the action



Making sure Nyx doesnt steal his presents



something must've smelt nice because nyx was trying to steal this one



They've been put away safe from both Apollo and Nyx because she's a little thief and very good at ripping open presents as I found out last year. Thanks SS can't wait for him to open them christmas day 

(sorry for the picture overload :lol: )


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Max is off on holiday so I couldn't get a pic of him  
Typical


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!

Skip's SS arrived 

Brace yourself for pic overload... He was super excited by his parcel 

Interesting parcel:









Trying to eat it:









A pose:









Sniffs:









You'll notice the pressies slowly making their way across the room 


















"Muuuuum! Can I pleeeeaaase open them?"









Thanks SS! I hope I get to find out who you are as there doesn't seem to be a clue


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!
> 
> Skip's SS arrived
> 
> Thanks SS! I hope I get to find out who you are as there doesn't seem to be a clue


 Z & Quinn's too, no pics but we have the same paper and no clue, so perhaps we have the same person?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Megan_M said:


> Z & Quinn's too, no pics but we have the same paper and no clue, so perhaps we have the same person?


Ooh, interesting!!!

Someone with two dogs... I have my sherlock head on


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Does this mean what I think it means???? 

All except Mr Scruff have received????


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

missRV said:


> Does this mean what I think it means????
> 
> All except Mr Scruff have received????


I think so!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

missRV said:


> Does this mean what I think it means????
> 
> All except Mr Scruff have received????


Boom!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: so glad everyone else has got their parcels now.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Okedokey so Dexter opening his went like this......

Dis looks like a good box









Stop taking my bloody photo and help me with this parcel tape woman









Stick heads in it.....









Steal something









at this point he legged it.... onto my bed, and a game of chase ensued... he won and got the paper off said gift










Thank you SS


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow the size on Dexter's head!!!!! , I wouldn't like to be headbutted by him for sure haha, Rio being a JRT hads a head like a brick and hurts a lot!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Wow the size on Dexter's head!!!!! , I wouldn't like to be headbutted by him for sure haha, Rio being a JRT hads a head like a brick and hurts a lot!


His aunty Vic calls him "fat head"..... he did get it stuck in the box, and dragged the box across the floor because he wouldn't let me finish cutting the tape before he stuck his huge head in it!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

It looks like the box tried to eat him!  :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Apologies for pics, taken in a rush!! But A gift for a Bailey came today- thank you  I'm sure he'll love whatever it is, and we are both ever so grateful 



Let me at it!


Safely out his reach until Xmas day


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

And it begins........ 

what a beautifully wrapped parcel! !!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

What does the card tag read?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> What does the card tag read?


Hi Bailey
Hope you enjoy your gift- sorry if it's not something you'd like, but hopefully you will  Love one of your many SS


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Hi Bailey
> Hope you enjoy your gift- sorry if it's not something you'd like, but hopefully you will  Love one of your many SS


Awww!! love the wrapping too!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

everyone has a gift now   roll on the opening thread , I guess it's going to be a busy one! and next years secret santa cannot come quick enough haha. Thank you for organising this Canine and indie, it's been so much fun x


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep thank you Caninek9 and Indiandpuppy for organizing a great SS. Cant wait for the opening thread to see everyone's woofs enjoying their gifts 9 days to go!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> everyone has a gift now   roll on the opening thread , I guess it's going to be a busy one! and next years secret santa cannot come quick enough haha. Thank you for organising this Canine and indie, it's been so much fun x





Amelia66 said:


> Yep thank you Caninek9 and Indiandpuppy for organizing a great SS. Cant wait for the opening thread to see everyone's woofs enjoying their gifts 9 days to go!


This ^^

Am so looking forward to the opening pics/videos.

I think, aside from poor Bailey ( but that has been solved too  ) it's been a very successful SS. I'm so happy to be apart of it. Just hope the pupsters we've gifted to enjoy their pressies


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It's all so damn exciting!!!!



I ordered Skip a Kong frog, K9


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

What is this "kong frog" of which you speak?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> What is this "kong frog" of which you speak?


Skip and Dexter sent one to Bailey for his Crimbo (I wasn't clever enough to think of masking it as another SS pressie)

Well, Bailey loved it and I figured Doo Dah would really like one too


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip and Dexter sent one to Bailey for his Crimbo (I wasn't clever enough to think of masking it as another SS pressie)
> 
> Well, Bailey loved it and I figured Doo Dah would really like one too


Theres always one lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> It's all so damn exciting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Skip a Kong frog, K9


Bailey says he'd love skips feedback too


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy has a pink Elephant Kong cozie and loves it! Are the Frog ones the same?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy has a pink Elephant Kong cozie and loves it! Are the Frog ones the same?


Yeah, they seem like the same thing, apart from the obvious 

They get really good reviews from Terrier owners 

I'm wrapping it up for his Christmas :lol: MEAN MUMMY!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Yeah, they seem like the same thing, apart from the obvious
> 
> They get really good reviews from Terrier owners
> 
> I'm wrapping it up for his Christmas :lol: MEAN MUMMY!


Haha, Missy sits and LICKS hers! Some terrier she is!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, Missy sits and LICKS hers! Some terrier she is!


Aww, bless her :lol:

Skip says she's such a girl!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Aww, bless her :lol:
> 
> Skip says she's such a girl!


She wouldn't want anyone to know she has her girly ways. She likes to think she's one of the boys 

I think she likes the texture of the cozie toys. I must admit they do feel really nice!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> She wouldn't want anyone to know she has her girly ways. She likes to think she's one of the boys
> 
> I think she likes the texture of the cozie toys. I must admit they do feel really nice!


Don't tell anyone, but Skip likes to bath his fluffy owl before he goes to bed 

Shhhhh!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Don't tell anyone, but Skip likes to bath his fluffy owl before he goes to bed
> 
> Shhhhh!


Missy says his secret is safe with her 

So cute!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy says his secret is safe with her
> 
> So cute!!


These Terriers! They're like Rolos... All soft and gooey on the inside


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

mmmmm Rolos :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sukie likes to shake and rag any soft toys then pull the stuffing out... such a lady  :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> These Terriers! They're like Rolos... All soft and gooey on the inside


Yep! They give it the big I am, but are big softies really 



Shikoku said:


> Sukie likes to shake and rag any soft toys then pull the stuffing out... such a lady  :lol:


Haha, she's keeping the terrier reputation alive and well while Skip & Missy keep it chilled


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, she's keeping the terrier reputation alive and well while Skip & Missy keep it chilled


Well someone has to while Skip & Missy keep it chilled  :lol:

She also likes to pull off that green fluffy stuff on tennis balls, does anyone else's Dog do that?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Well someone has to while Skip & Missy keep it chilled  :lol:
> 
> She also likes to pull off that green fluffy stuff on tennis balls, does anyone else's Dog do that?


Yes, Missy will given half the chance!

She does like to shake most of her toys too, it's just the kong cozie that gets special treatment


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, Missy will given half the chance!
> 
> She does like to shake most of her toys too, it's just the kong cozie that gets special treatment


I may have to indulge in a Kong cozie to see what Sukie does... you lot have intrigued me


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I may have to indulge in a Kong cozie to see what Sukie does... you lot have intrigued me


I even bloody love the toy  They're realllly soft!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

They look super soft and cuddly  

Skip may not get near it, I might claim it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats with these "terriers" not shredding things into tiny tiny pieces?????


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I opened the 'pet' cupboard door this morning to get Io's brush and them naughty SS presents ( as well as the ones from me ) were teasing the poor girl!!  :nono:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

After the incident with Dexter opening early.... I put his in the spare room and shut the door..... he spent 20 mins looking for them.......


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> After the incident with Dexter opening early.... I put his in the spare room and shut the door..... he spent 20 mins looking for them.......


That's exactly what I did with Thai's :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not one, not two but THREE parcels came for Bailey today! The poor post mans face was a picture :lol:

Sadly I didn't get a photo of him with the third as I opened it and the gifts weren't wrapped so I quickly closed it! But thank you!!

Sorry for the mess, I was so excited I forgot to clean up! 





The pair of us are so grateful, such a lovely forum we've recieved so many cards and gifts  I luvs you all, and I can't wait to include you all next year (yes I'll be doing it again) and opening!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Yayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

How good is that boy dog of yours? I didnt have a hope in hell of keeping dex in a sit with his around!!!

Poor postie!!!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been a bit dumb:blush:

I needed a box for the trick challenge thread training, looking around I found a nice box on top of the freezer, started training but Pickle kept getting excited over the box and not concentrating. 

After one particularly frustrating paws down where she started chewing the corner of the box I gave up and went to put it away.

It was only at that moment I realised I was using her secret Santa gift box, dozy, dozy me!

My only excuse is ........I don't have one I guess I'm just as dumb as a box of frogs :cryin:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I had to start a thread of my own, just due to the circumstances it needed an extra special thank you  x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> I had to start a thread of my own, just due to the circumstances it needed an extra special thank you  x


Well that narrows down our list of suspects as we can all see who your SS was :hand:

I'm really confused as to why there is a 'special' thankyou though.

I am really glad you got your pressie after not knowing where it was & i hope you get to see bumble for xmas so he can enjoy his lovely gifts  hope things pick up for you soon.. Don't worry about your SS.. He's taken care of then he has gifts to open on xmas day for the big christmas thread


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!
Fa la la la la la la la laaaaa


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> Well that narrows down our list of suspects as we can all see who your SS was :hand:
> 
> I'm really confused as to why there is a 'special' thankyou though.
> 
> I am really glad you got your pressie after not knowing where it was & i hope you get to see bumble for xmas so he can enjoy his lovely gifts  hope things pick up for you soon.. Don't worry about your SS.. He's taken care of then he has gifts to open on xmas day for the big christmas thread


It special because I lived off 20p last week( it's special because I genuinely didn't know if I'd be back on the streets over Christmas or have a roof over my head for; that's why it's so utterly and completely special; because my boy has something when I didn't even know of I could get him anything myself.

It's worth a million threads


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io wants to get her teefies onto them presents as she cannot wait to open them!! :w00t: :hand:


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

This is such a fantastic, brilliant thing to do! Can't wait to be a part of it all next year


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

SurfCFC said:


> This is such a fantastic, brilliant thing to do! Can't wait to be a part of it all next year


I've done it for years and even on situations like mine it's bliddy incredible  x


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Flamingoes said:


> I've done it for years and even on situations like mine it's bliddy incredible  x


Yes, it really brings everyone together doesn't it!

I know I've not been around long, but like everyone else, I'm sorry to hear of your situation. Finger's crossed 2015 will bring happier times to you.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

SurfCFC said:


> Yes, it really brings everyone together doesn't it!
> 
> I know I've not been around long, but like everyone else, I'm sorry to hear of your situation. Finger's crossed 2015 will bring happier times to you.


It's my second user name but I've been around about 5 years all in all now 

Meh l, I've met the best friends of my life and also my life long partner through forum; it's worth it 

Thank you for you wishes and the same to you  xxxx


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Okay, so now that everyone knows who sent Bumble's ss....

ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO UNTIL THE GRAND OPENING!!!!  

I'm so excited!!!! And I just can't hide it!!!

This time next week, the pressies will have been opened, we'll all have eaten out bodyweight in Turkey and Santa will be back at the North Pole, planning next year


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay  I'll start the opening thread on the 23rd


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont all hate me when our pics are a bit late.........


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dont all hate me when our pics are a bit late.........


We'll let you off


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

How excitingggg
My sister even wants to be here for them opening their pressies :laugh: 
I wanna put them under my tree now its finally up but i dont think its a good idea


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Instead of photos I was thinking about getting a SS opening video??

Or would it be better if it was pictures?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

hanwombat said:


> instead of photos i was thinking about getting a ss opening video??
> 
> Or would it be better if it was pictures?


both!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> both!!!


:lol: :lol: I'll have to ask alex to get photos :yesnod:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> How excitingggg
> My sister even wants to be here for them opening their pressies :laugh:
> I wanna put them under my tree now its finally up but i dont think its a good idea


I agree - presents under trees and dogs not being allowed to open them leads to...... pouty face!



sorry for gatecrashing the thread, but it was too good a photo opportunity to pass up 

disclaimer not ALL the presents are for him; some are for the other boys too (and we even have a couple in there for the human stepsons as well!)


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I agree - presents under trees and dogs not being allowed to open them leads to...... pouty face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good Lord! How can you resist that little face? :001_wub:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I agree - presents under trees and dogs not being allowed to open them leads to...... pouty face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always welcome to gatecrash with floofy puppy pics :thumbup:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

2 more parcels came today!! I'm overwhelmed! Thank you all





Please please can I have them?


Safely away until the big day


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ho ho ho..... its like santa knew Bailey has been a good boy this year!!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yay Bailey sure isn't short of presents to open now


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

just thought I would share with my buddies on here!

Can't wait for the openings!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Bailey looks so nice in that last picture people were very generous. I just had a thought maybe you could take any left over gifts to the shelter? x 

x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Bailey looks so nice in that last picture people were very generous. I just had a thought maybe you could take any left over gifts to the shelter? x
> 
> x


Don't think there is any left over gifts. Money in paypal will be going to a shelter though


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I wasn't telling you not to keep baileys prezzies lol, twas just incase a last minuite sender bought something unsuitable for his digestion etc xx

which one are we doing paypal for this year btw, do you want to pick or shall we do a poll, I don't mind x


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Instead of photos I was thinking about getting a SS opening video??
> 
> Or would it be better if it was pictures?


amazing idea! stealing it if you don't mind lol!  xx

Definitely doing a video too!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> amazing idea! stealing it if you don't mind lol!  xx
> 
> Definitely doing a video too!


Thats fine - video should be fun


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Last year I posted both photos and videos


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Uploading pics is hard enough nevermind videos 
We'll stay back in the olden age  with just pics!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you're posting videos and you embed them please put a link underneath too, so I can see them 

Like JSW I think we'll stick to photos


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> If you're posting videos and you *embed them* please *put a link underneath* too, so I can see them
> 
> Like JSW I think we'll stick to photos


Just thought I'd have a quick peek on this thread as I don't get to come on pf much atm. 
This is getting so technical, I can just about add photos but videos :yikes: I have no idea how to embed or link, don't even know what embed means on computers 
Think I will stick to piccies only too


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Uploading pics is hard enough nevermind videos
> We'll stay back in the olden age  with just pics!


Me too, I was all biz with myself for figuring out photo bucket, anything else would just be a step too far!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well soemthing else came today for Bailey! No photos as they were unwrapped and I don't want him knowing what they are!
thank you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ITS CHRISTMAS EVE EVE GUYS!!!!! 
I'm in work til 9... Who needs to buy dog food at 9 on chridtmas eve eve???


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is a bit poorly  She was sick 5 times yesterday. She had a little bit of food this morning, so hoping when I come home at lunch she has kept it down.

She is a little sad but hopefully when Santa Paws visits her it will cheer her up.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Io is a bit poorly  She was sick 5 times yesterday. She had a little bit of food this morning, so hoping when I come home at lunch she has kept it down.
> 
> She is a little sad but hopefully when Santa Paws visits her it will cheer her up.


Tell her I'm ill too  Me and Io will have to recover together


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Tell her I'm ill too  Me and Io will have to recover together


Feel better soon! I didn't even take her out last night for a walk and she wasn't hyper or anything so knew something was wrong! Going home in an hour for lunch to make sure she is okay!

I got a poorly guinea pig too so off to the vets tonight, just what I need at Christmas :sad:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm fully of lurgy too.....


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some naughty person came to my house to drop gifts off for bailey!!

I'll get photos in a moment, you must of been stealth like as we didn't see you and Bailey didn't bark


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I'm fully of lurgy too.....


Must be going around, typical it being at Xmas time !


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io seemed happier at lunch :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've just got over the lurgy, so please, keep it to yourself now  

So glad Io is feeling better


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've just got over the lurgy, so please, keep it to yourself now
> 
> So glad Io is feeling better


Thanks - she was so sad last night and even this morning she wasn't overally excited about getting up - horrible when they're ill... but hopefully she'll get better and better :thumbsup:


----------

